# Problem with TUG Watch List



## urban5 (Nov 5, 2015)

Brian I read your post the other day on listing when a member joined TUG on their ad listings under the green contact member button in their ads, but I can't seem to locate it today so I have started another thread.

When I enter through the market place I see that it works as you described, but when I enter my Watch List it does not show the date joined.  Is it possible since a watch list is a sequestered list the changes did not take effect in the Watch List.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2015)

i believe the moniker was only added to for sale and for rent ads.

not a bad idea to add it for watch list ads, ill see what we can do.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

Question is about the Marketplace, not the Bulletin Board.

Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------

